# Undocked Windy - 2k



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya! Congrats Undocked Windy!

Oh.. why thank you, Undocked Windy!!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done undocked :grin:
you know posting to yourself is the second sign of madness, obsession and addiction don't you?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's a road I don't wanna go down again.. :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

zuluclayman said:


> well done undocked :grin:
> you know posting to yourself is the second sign of madness, obsession and addiction don't you?


In his case it's the first sign .. :laugh: it also shows the size of his EGO [Greek for ME! (I!)]

Congratulations Windy .. you're doing a great job of self exposure


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

"you know posting to yourself is the second sign of madness, obsession and addiction don't you?"

Thanks guys, I'm so happy.. I could go.. crazy! :laugh:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Undocked Windy said:


> "you know posting to yourself is the second sign of madness, obsession and addiction don't you?"
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm so happy.. I could go.. crazy! :laugh:


I thought you already were! :grin: Congratulations!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations.!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Self-congratulate yourself for me :grin:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Already did


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congrats Windy - Well done


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Average posts per day: 30.10

I'm bound to reach 52,000 in no time!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, congrats, that's some fast posting! Keep it up!:grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats Undocked

keep posting quality stuff!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Windy, I like the self promotion,indicates that you are satisfied with yourself and that is most important, so much better than all the self doubt. Thanks for your efforts, remember knowledge is the reward you get for all you do and satisfaction is what you gain from helping others.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks jenae - I was actually just saving my 2000th post to make a thread saying I had posted 2000 times, :laugh:, so I wanted to create the thread.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi - 

I can't believe I'm already at 2,167 posts, it makes me seem like I'm just spamming or something :laugh:


Saluti . . .

.

.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats and Saluti Windy :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate!!!! =]


----------

